# Pictures



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, here's something taht not only should give ervybody something to do, but also to talk about (hopefully). Pictures of anything archery related- Robinhoods, bows, arrows, shooting form, accesories, game harvested with a bow, heck- even bows or other gear that you want to have but don't yet!

I'll kick it off, another selfbow- this on's drying up and ready for another coat of linseed.


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

*i fell in love with ---*

Hoyt Bows - Pro Elite


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Kegan.. ill post some pictures up when i get home.. im currently at my hotel on my laptop and i dont have pictures on my laptop... so when i get home to our desktop.. ill see what i have! Sounds good!


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Dang jing...how can you afford all those bows?


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I just had my 2nd robin hood of the week today. I'll try to get pix of both.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I just had my 2nd robin hood of the week today. I'll try to get pix of both.


quit wasting money! go to a multi-spot! :wink:


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Jing you're missing a cable slide 

And since you have so many, mind sending me the that first red one?


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

XCalibre said:


> quit wasting money! go to a multi-spot! :wink:


I WAS shooting a multi.:wink: I just need a bigger yard to shoot in.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's a follow up on that dryin' hickory...68" long, 65# or so at 28". Even it is a SCREAMER. Even if my forms a little off. 

And I think it's pretteir than Jing's :tonguejust kidding... sorta:wink


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

fip09 said:


> Dang jing...how can you afford all those bows?



To be frank, I do BUY AND SELL on archery stuff (other items) and some trading. On all my archery stuff I would say i'm only down by $600 at the most. I just keep the best one's that I get which is the Hoyt Pro Elite. Each bow has a designated job to do (spot, 3D , field - BHFS or FS depending on how I want to shoot). The red one is a very good bow for me - she would consistently score a minimum of 57x-300 on a 5 spot round so I would say she's a keeper. All of the bows that I keep must be lucky for me in one way or another. 

Every once in a while I will get the same exact model, perfect condition and set up but won't shoot good for me no matter how I tune it so those one's I sell - but when I ask the buyers on how the bow performs for them they would say perfectly fine so it must be me who is doing something wrong. 

The bow that has a missing cable slide has a shoot through system. Very good idea but its really expensive to do on all of them. The shoot through system cost me $160++ from winners choice.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Kegan.. im gettin there.. i set up all my stuff to take pictures... wheres the camera? O yea my mom has it in Chicago! lol so ill get them posted asap! lol sry man


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Kegan.. im gettin there.. i set up all my stuff to take pictures... wheres the camera? O yea my mom has it in Chicago! lol so ill get them posted asap! lol sry man


No problem- not as many pics as i thouyght there'd be!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> No problem- not as many pics as i thouyght there'd be!


Yea.. i was kinda thinkin the same exact thing.. its driving me insane! lol


----------



## fredbear4990 (Dec 20, 2006)

well heres my huntin bow and the first thing i have killed with it. i cant post a pic yet of my target bow b/c i havent got it yet. it will be a 06 blue fusion protec.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Yea.. i was kinda thinkin the same exact thing.. its driving me insane! lol


I thought I'd help.
If you read the fifth post here you'll find I promised 2 robin hood's. Well if you look at the middle nock there is a slight crack(the FAINT black line, next to the reflection from the camera) in it from when an arrow bounced off. It's no longer usable since it doesn't stay on the string. So I guess you get more like 2 1/2 hoods.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I thought I'd help.
> If you read the fifth post here you'll find I promised 2 robin hood's. Well if you look at the middle nock there is a slight crack(the FAINT black line, next to the reflection from the camera) in it from when an arrow bounced off. It's no longer usable since it doesn't stay on the string. So I guess you get more like 2 1/2 hoods.


Thats sweet man!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

fredbear4990 said:


> well heres my huntin bow and the first thing i have killed with it. i cant post a pic yet of my target bow b/c i havent got it yet. it will be a 06 blue fusion protec.


Like the **** man! lol my first bow kill was a opposum! I missed a deer at 25 yds (my first year of bowhunting) and it was last light and a opposum came out at 45 yds and i nailed it! lol it was kinda awkward.. hit an opposum at 45 yds but not a deer at 25.. yes i know.. im weird! lol


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

*Heres a Picture of my 3 Robinhoods*













and heres my bow hunting wall


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Like the **** man! lol my first bow kill was a opposum! I missed a deer at 25 yds (my first year of bowhunting) and it was last light and a opposum came out at 45 yds and i nailed it! lol it was kinda awkward.. hit an opposum at 45 yds but not a deer at 25.. yes i know.. im weird! lol


Happens to everyone man. I missed a big deer at 10 yards with a gun when I was 12, I was looking at the rack not where the gun was pointing, lol. pissed then, laughing now.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

fip09 said:


> Happens to everyone man. I missed a big deer at 10 yards with a gun when I was 12, I was looking at the rack not where the gun was pointing, lol. pissed then, laughing now.


Yea no doubt.. we always remember those dang misses but laugh about them later... till it was the record breaking deer! I shot my buck and was cleanin it out and then the Albia buck came out and stared at me... i about crapped my pants! haha O well.. at least i got to see it alive before it was killed! (the albia buck is the biggest buck *i think* ever killed... sorry if im wrong)


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

fip09 said:


> View attachment 261406
> View attachment 261407
> and heres my bow hunting wall


Hey... can u get a close up on where the other arrow met the back the first arrow?? I wanna close up! :wink:


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Hey... can u get a close up on where the other arrow met the back the first arrow?? I wanna close up! :wink:


haha sure....lol:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Alright! Got the pictures... here are my two Bows.. the One with both of them in there are both my bows.. the one on the Left is a Mathews Classic and the right is a Hoyt Xtec... aka my baby! lol 

*hopefully it turns out*


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

sorry so small


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy Buckets! I new it was a good day.. but dang... i shot well.. this is a good and bad situation if u know what i mean!

again.. sorry so small! lol but im just a lil excited as i always am after a robinhood!


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

you need to let your hunting walk bucks walk another year or 2 so they are double that size. if you keep wackin 1.5 year old bucks you will never shoot a pope and young.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Holy Buckets! I new it was a good day.. but dang... i shot well.. this is a good and bad situation if u know what i mean!


+1...I can't really get excited about robin hoods. I pay 5 bucks for an arrow and it ends up getting split right down the middle... I have robin hooded 6 arrows so far. I need a job. But until then I just use some ferr-L-Tite and Krazy glue and hope for the best.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> +1...I can't really get excited about robin hoods. I pay 5 bucks for an arrow and it ends up getting split right down the middle... I have robin hooded 6 arrows so far. I need a job. But until then I just use some ferr-L-Tite and Krazy glue and hope for the best.


O no.. thats not #1 for me... thats actually #5 for me... I just havent done it lately.. i go out and buy new arrows becuz i dont wanna risk them snapping when im shooting.. ive seen some after shots and how they explode and go into the hand... yup.. not gunna risk that one! lol


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Quickpin87 said:


> you need to let your hunting walk bucks walk another year or 2 so they are double that size. if you keep wackin 1.5 year old bucks you will never shoot a pope and young.


Cut him some slack.. hes a younger kid.. let him shoot what he wants! U make him not allowed to shoot a younger buck the kid will think hes never going to be able to shoot a buck and may possibly give up the sport!! Wrong thing to do!! Thats why i give little kids credit for whatever they shoot! (yes i know Fip... ur not THAT young but ur younger that me.. or so it seems)


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Quickpin87 said:


> you need to let your hunting walk bucks walk another year or 2 so they are double that size. if you keep wackin 1.5 year old bucks you will never shoot a pope and young.


2 of them are not mine. I shot the big 6 pointer in the center and the 8 pointer on the left. I have only gotten 3 deer with a bow.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

And for being only 16 I think I have done pretty well.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ur 16 ha... nvm about bein younger.. but those deer are alright.... my bad fip09! lol


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ur 16 ha... nvm about bein younger.. but those deer are alright.... my bad fip09! lol


lol no problem man I know I look young in those pictures because they're old :wink: I'll have to find some "up to date" pictures. :tongue:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, to keep this thread alive (ish), here's a pic of my latest hickory haul. One tree, and all cut adn split with a hatchet and two sticks.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

hopefully i can get a picture of my selfbow posted, but my mom is out of the country and she took her camera so i might try my sisters. Im not sure if she has the right stuff to do it though.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

I wish I had an archery clip on the computer now, but will a fishing clip do?


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s32/Buksknr53/000_0011.jpg

Two robin hoods that I got last summer.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i just remembered that i have three archery related pics on my computer. none of them are of my equipment or success, i just have them...

the first one is of some sweet vanes that i had never seen before so i just had to save the picture.









the second is a poster i found. it's pretty much the opposite of all those motivating posters you see all over the place.









the third is a recurve riser i'm considering buying, known as the Merlin Elite.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I'd like to see those vanes shoot through my whisker biscuit.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Like the **** man! lol my first bow kill was a opposum! I missed a deer at 25 yds (my first year of bowhunting) and it was last light and a opposum came out at 45 yds and i nailed it! lol it was kinda awkward.. hit an opposum at 45 yds but not a deer at 25.. yes i know.. im weird! lol


how in the world did you do that :icon_1_lol:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

*rock solid slug gun*

870 express 20ga w/ fully rifled barrel
custom laminate thumbhole
bushnell banner scope w/ circle x recticle









ive been workin on it for a while, almost done


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

MuzzyMarksman said:


> how in the world did you do that :icon_1_lol:


he's not alone. my buddy once managed to shoot an arrow under a gopher at about 25 meters i think. we're still not quite sure how he did it. :dontknow:


----------

